# Wireless Phone Charging



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

So, I'm awaiting the arrival of an iPhone Xs and I quite like the idea of wireless charging. Just seems convenient and easy to have a charging pad at home and on my desk at work. 

My question is that assuming a charger is Qi compatible, is that all I need to know? 

I know there's no physical compatibility to consider but I'd rather not use something that's not. Prices seem to differ hugely from a few quid on eBay to over £100.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Ive been looking at these for my phone too, the cheap ones I get worried that they will set on fire and the expensive ones I am not prepared to spend my money on yet. Looks like there is some reviews on youtube, maybe worth spending some time checking them out and see if anything suits


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

just needs to be QI compatible, no need to pay a lot and doesn't mean they will be better quality, I've been using one of these for over 6 months for the 8 plus with no issues, 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0753Z4PGC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 charge speed is good Anker seem to be good quality for the price, they do a range of different ones too,


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I think the wattage matters. I might be misremembering but I think when I got my chargers for the Samsung, they charged at 10w but apple at 5w. worth checking


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Inductive pickup will consume more power to charge the phone than a direct connection. This in turn makes the phone warmer than it would otherwise.

I would use a wireless charger as the last resort and use direct whenever possible.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

If in doubt Ikea do a range of charging pads, they should be right on the inbetween for the price range and they would have been put through loads of testing before hitting the stores


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

I purchased a Belkin boost up stand, personally think it's a better idea than peering over a pad to check your phone whereas the screen obviously easily visible in the stand, it charges the Xs at 7.5W, been spot on so far.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I use a belkin boost up bold 10w with an iPhone 8 and it’s been great. Phone is on the pad all night and there’s no heat at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I got pads originally but soon realised that the stand chargers are generally more practical - it guarantees your phone is in the correct position to charge, and makes it easy to see as it’s upright rather than lying flat. I have a variety, from cheap chinese units on offer at Amazon, to Anker (always good quality/value) through to much more expensive Belkin unit’s and all work just fine (although the Belkin can charge at full “wireless” speed). 

I’ve been using an Anker Qi stand every night to charge my X on my bedside table.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I like wireless charging but I have an otterbox strada case on my phone and this interferes with wireless charging.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

306chris said:


> I like wireless charging but I have an otterbox strada case on my phone and this interferes with wireless charging.


I have the same case, it's absolutely amazing!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I have my 8plus in a life proof case, it charged fine wirelessly until I put the connector on the back of it for my bike mount. Didn’t think of that!

JK


----------

